# Looking for Info



## SamTalley (Jan 27, 2013)

Hello everyone! I am currently a stay at home wife looking for at home work. I would love to know what works. I currently have a site through cafe press where I can sell my designs but not making any money.

Thanks!
Sam


----------



## happychick (Sep 20, 2010)

Check out eBay & Etsy!


----------



## jjvon (Aug 4, 2013)

Are you good at communication? with your design skills you may be good at building powerpoint presentations. its all about organizing thoughts, ideas for others. There is a great market for that. my son has now hired 4 people. Started 6 years ago. His market is the world. started very small in his home and it has grown 12-18% per year. Now charging 125/hr to limit jobs and keep quality....that attracted the big companies. start up companies are always looking for someone to build a presentation for them to raise money. its their words to start with, you finish it off and make it look good.

hope this helps, God Bless.


----------



## unregistered358895 (Jul 15, 2013)

The apparel market is very difficult to break into, and sites like Cafe Press have so many contributors it can be impossible to get your designs in front of shoppers. If that is your passion, I second starting up an etsy/ebay store. If your designs are mostly prints, you can easily learn to screen print your designs at home. Just search YouTube for Screen Printing Instructions and you can figure it out. You can easily build your own printing frames and be up and running with just a couple hundred bucks invested.

If that isn't your passion, and is simply something that you're doing to try to make a buck... what IS your passion? Find that out and do THAT. It can take a long time for a home based business to be profitable, so you might as well be doing something you enjoy.


----------

